# Updated baby pictures



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

4 out of the 5 in a bowl










all 5 (i'm going to have to upgrade my bowl they're getting too big for it)











Baby 1










Baby 2 










baby 3










Baby 4










baby 5











Any one that want's to take a guess @ their mutations - go for it


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks like a bowlful of pearls there.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're really cute. The 5th one is adorable.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are all looking so cute!  They look like...Pearls to me!  Great pictures!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you thank you - that's what i thought too 

but i just wanted to make sure, I was only able to find one baby picture of a Cinnamon Pearl online that was around the same age as mine but mine is more feathered out so then the next pic under it the baby was about (a week to a week and half older then mine) 

I couldn't find one the same excat age LOL but i thought they all looked like pearls to me 

So that means Sun Dance is a white face pearl, and Goldie is in fact a Cinnamon Pearl Split to White face (its the only way I'd get white face pearls from this pair)   


So both babies born with the yellow down - are the cinnamon pearls, and the other 3 are white face pearls


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Looks like you have the mutations figured out, all I know is you have a bowlful of gorgeous there


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you  

I was surprised at how their feathers weren't as soft as a budgie at the same age, but they're still very cuddle able


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

actually they are not cinnamon unless dad was also split cinnamon.. but they don´t look like...

to me, yes, they look like pearls... but last baby still not sure about him...

so the first yellow one is: normal pearl (unsure gender as both parents had the pearl so it could go either way)
three WF : Whiteface pearl (unsure gender as above)
last yellow one= unsure

and any males that result from this will be split cinnamon, you´ll just have to figure out which nes are males


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I meant pearl - I had cinnamon pearl on the brain lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

wow wow wow. Can i have one, please! lol. They are beautiful. Love the wf's


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww dey so coooote!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What gorgeous bubs


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

OOOh!!! 

What sweeties.

They are beautiful little ones.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You very much


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ahh I think we have a cinnamon Pearl after all but it's white face cinnamon pearl 

I'm not sure if you can see it in the photo, I was trying to get a good close up w/out going blurry from being to close

but we see it when we look at her/him 

We had them out today, giving them scratches and weighing them and we noticed it  

Here's the picture its on the tops where the feathers are starting to open up


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I see what your talking about, here is a picture of a white face cinnamon pearl at 6 weeks so gorgeous

http://www.parrotpages.com/cncaviary/images/wf_cinn_pearl.jpg


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

wow he/she is gorgeous 

I'm glad you can see what I'm talking about, i was hoping it showed up well on every one's monitors and not just mine 

they all enjoyed their scratches and beak rubs they got today 

I'm not planning on hand feeding them, but I do get them all out and give them group and individual attention daily, for a few mins ( i don't want to do it for too long until they get older and more used to us, don't want to stress them out or anything) 

So they'll still be tame, just not hand fed and they'll still make good pets w/out being hand fed ?(or so I've read many times)


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sure they will be great pets even though they were not hand fed. Since you are getting them use to people by just holding them for a while


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the 2 oldest ones (the one my son has is the one I posted showing the cinnamon color) with my kids.

Here's my daughter with the Pearl baby 











and here is my son with the white face cinnamon pearl


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!!  Snickers is living proof that a bird doesn't have to be handreared to be a great pet. He's a million times more confident than Bailee was at the same age, and i think it's 100% because of being parent reared but well socialised.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have read more then once that a parent reared but well socialized bird make for a happier healthy bird


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

what cuties!!!... then if you indeed got a cinnamon....hmmmm not sure if mom is cinnamon.... well if she is then it could be boy or girl.... but if she´s not then the cinny baby is a girl...

wasn´t it fun to discover sundance has splits hidden??...so he really is a WF split cinnamon pearl....


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Laura said:


> I have read more then once that a parent reared but well socialized bird make for a happier healthy bird




Ah that makes me feel good 

I really don't see a reason to hand feed the birds if the parents are doing a great job but that's just me LOL 

and even know i did it with Roxy, and one our pigeons, I'm still not comfortable doing it


----------

